# Wall Bracket for bag



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Any ideas on a good one, they all look really flimsy from what I've seen, moving from the ceiling hook and want something sturdy to go on the back wall of the house.


----------



## BuddhaFantastic (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't know about brackets bud, but, the bolts you attach it to the wall with in my experience ALWAYS work loose and you end up with 4 or 6 monster holes in your wall, if you do try it align it so it is evenly drilled into bricks and nowhere near your mortar. I tried 2 types of bracket and as a positive for you neither of the brackets ever broke, not that they had time because my wall gave way first!! I went to the ceiling hook after about 5 failed attempts and having to re-plaster a wall!!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

cheers dude, it's going on an external supporting wall so shouldn't have too many issues also was not going to use the stuff that comes with it, longass expansion bolts is categorically the way forward!


----------

